# CMS für GWT Anwendung



## CelikBlek (26. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit GWT? Würde gerne über einige Punkte mit euch diskutieren, Ideen holen und Erfahrungen einsammeln.

Aktuell stehe ich vor dem Problem ein passendes CMS System für eine GWT Anwendung zu finden. Habt ihr da eine Idee? Ich brauche etwas womit ich den "eigentlichen Content" zur Laufzeit reinbekommen kann und verwalten kann. Wie macht man das optimalerweise unter GWT? Gibt es Tools dafür?

VIelen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## computersport (23. Aug 2010)

Ich hatte ein wenig gesucht aber an sich nichts gefunden... ich glaub sowas muss noch geschrieben werden. Lass mich aber gerne Korrigieren


----------



## Noctarius (23. Aug 2010)

Meinst du mit eigentlichem Content die GUI? Dann ist das so einfach nicht machbar. Brauchst ein wenig Trickserei und GWT 2.x
CodeSplitting - google-web-toolkit - Design document and user manual for code splitting - Project Hosting on Google Code


----------

